# Regarding Cree XP-L HI V3, What are actual benefits?



## techwg (Nov 16, 2016)

I have several Fenix flashlights, with various LED's. I have ordered a TK20R which has a "Cree XP-L HI V3". What are benefits that this new LED brings to the Fenix table (or any other table I guess)? Is it just runtime? Max lumens? I see it has no dome on it, are there implications? I am really curious to know more about what wonders this new Cree XP-L HI V3 makes possible.


----------



## scs (Nov 16, 2016)

techwg said:


> I have several Fenix flashlights, with various LED's. I have ordered a TK20R which has a "Cree XP-L HI V3". What are benefits that this new LED brings to the Fenix table (or any other table I guess)? Is it just runtime? Max lumens? I see it has no dome on it, are there implications? I am really curious to know more about what wonders this new Cree XP-L HI V3 makes possible.



The domeless emitter increases throw/CD rating. It also increases tint uniformity across the beam profile compared to domed emitters.


----------



## techwg (Nov 16, 2016)

Do we know if they are coming out with any new PD range 1x 18650 lights any time soon? Usually I stick to PD range but this TK20R coming out and only be like 1cm taller than the PD35 TAC and a slimmer head than my TK15, I had to order it. But I would be interested in a PD down the line if there is sufficient benefits like massive flooder or a beautiful neutral LED or dramatic runtime on high modes or something. Any news anywhere?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 21, 2016)

scs said:


> The domeless emitter increases throw/CD rating. It also increases tint uniformity across the beam profile compared to domed emitters.



Yep, this really is it in a nutshell. Well stated :thumbsup:



techwg said:


> Do we know if they are coming out with any new PD range 1x 18650 lights any time soon? Usually I stick to PD range but this TK20R coming out and only be like 1cm taller than the PD35 TAC and a slimmer head than my TK15, I had to order it. But I would be interested in a PD down the line if there is sufficient benefits like massive flooder or a beautiful neutral LED or dramatic runtime on high modes or something. Any news anywhere?



I don't know the answer to your question, but the Fenix Store subforum on CPF is a great place to find the latest info on Fenix products. Whenever I have Fenix questions, the subforum moderators seem to answer them pretty quickly.


----------



## degarb (Dec 27, 2016)

Definitely more throw. I used the hi throw in two lights, one so I can get more runtime : you can see more with less current on a thrower light. . The other light was a headlamp with 12500 candela at 2 watts 2s18650 30mm smo:i can see dust and overspray ghosts on roof at 45 foot high and 80 foot distant. I failed thrice trying to do my own dedoming. 

I have two xpl his. The second has beam color uniformity. . But, the first is horrible, very purple in center, nearly as bad as the 2012 pyramid Cree animal, whose name escapes me. 

I have not noticed beam uniformity issues on my domed leds, either. . I do like, in theory, a perfectly uniform pool of 15 degree Hotspot, for white wall inspection. Beams below 8 degree are obnoxious. Above 12 degrees, impractical due to runtime and form factor limits. . 12 degree covers most of the eyeball cones.... I don't use a protractor, just a tape measure and trig calculator.


----------

